# Fishing Thursday 7/14-Nearshore (Surfside) or SLP or Chocolate Bay or Galveston Jetty



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone up for some fishing on Thursday? Shoot me a PM. My fishing partner (Son) is gone on a Boy Scout camping trip all week.


----------

